# Expansion joints



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’m in Minnesota & studying for my jman test & got given practice tests to do. Got told to look through my code books & find answers. I cannot find a definitive answer for the proper lengths for horizontal expansion joints in pvc. I was told by my jman & master that it’s the 35’ rule vertically or horizontally. The book says 30’. I know the book is the final answer, but this rule of 35’, is that an unprinted rule that everyone goes by?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> I’m in Minnesota & studying for my jman test & got given practice tests to do. Got told to look through my code books & find answers. I cannot find a definitive answer for the proper lengths for horizontal expansion joints in pvc. I was told by my jman & master that it’s the 35’ rule vertically or horizontally. The book says 30’. I know the book is the final answer, but this rule of 35’, is that an unprinted rule that everyone goes by?





That may be the rule of the code from a nearby state which many have repeated through word of mouth or it may be the old standard. If your book says 30 than I would go with 30. Just my guess.


----------

